# Vic Secret



## pedroj

> ABOUT VIC SECRET
> Vic Secret is our new budding star. While she’s been seen in seasonal and collaboration brews since 2011, she has now joined our headline hops with her first commercial production in 2013. Lighter and less dominant than Galaxy, yet there is still more than enough character for Vic Secret to embellish the world of beer flavour.
> 
> BREW TIPS
> The clean, distinct fruit and pine characters of Vic Secret are best accessed by dry hopping or whirlpool additions. Late kettle additions have been found to impart a pleasant earthy character, but little fruit. She has very high levels of alpha acid so brewers may find it easier to craft the right balance in their beer by dry hopping.
> 
> HOP STORY
> Vic Secret’s story began when she was developed from a seedling created in Victoria in 2000. She actually shares the same mother and father as her sister Topaz. She breezed through the selection program with strong growth and yield, until 2010 when the first brewing trials were conducted.
> Initial trial brewing was conducted with Vic Secret as a kettle addition late in the boil. Given the seductive aroma of the raw hops, the resulting pleasant earthy character was a little underwhelming. However, it was in the 2011 Bridge Road Harvest green hop beer that she revealed her true character with extraordinary clean passionfruit and pineapple flavours with a light background of herbs and piney resin. Put to the test in Australia and overseas, she has shown us that whirlpool and dry hop additions result in the best flavour pickup.


*MOD: *Post edited by Lord Raja Goomba I, to insert description. Original post below:

Have anyone here tryed this Vic Secret hops? Saw this here in Brazil. The description says clean, distinct fruit and pine characters. But don't have idea of how much to add. I was prettending to make a single hop APA with FWH and late additions and maybe a dryhop as well.

Cheers


----------



## Howlingdog

Go here http://www.hops.com.au/products/vic-secret


----------



## pedroj

HowlingDog said:


> Go here http://www.hops.com.au/products/vic-secret


Hi mate

Thanks. I saw this site, from there that I got the information about this hop. But I am searching for some homebrewer feedback on them, mainly about how much to add.


----------



## Mardoo

pedroj said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Thanks. I saw this site, from there that I got the information about this hop. But I am searching for some homebrewer feedback on them, mainly about how much to add.


Try PM'ing Yob. He sold some and may have used some or gotten feedback. I bought some but haven't used it yet. Interesting what the HPA site says about whirlpool hopping or dry hopping. I'm going to take that advice.


----------



## manticle

Pretty high aa from memory so add enough to get the ibu you want. I used some flowers - kind of a bruised loquat flavour would be the best I could describe.


----------



## Yob

Discussion >HERE<

:icon_cheers:


----------



## pedroj

Thanks to all. Will buy it and try!


----------



## indica86

Fabulously yummy hop.
Mango aroma, mixed with melons and a great melon taste.


----------



## rheffera

Just tried this in bridge road's vic secret single hop IPA. All i can say is that i am going to acquire this hop for sure,


----------



## Dan Dan

rheffera said:


> Just tried this in bridge road's vic secret single hop IPA. All i can say is that i am going to acquire this hop for sure,



I felt the same after I tried the bridge roads single hop IPA too. So I bought some. Man, it smells good. Used it in a brew I put down on Sunday, and just had a wee sample about ten minutes ago. Man, it tastes and smells good. 
Will be dry hopping in a few days.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi

Dan Dan said:


> I felt the same after I tried the bridge roads single hop IPA too. So I bought some. Man, it smells good. Used it in a brew I put down on Sunday, and just had a wee sample about ten minutes ago. Man, it tastes and smells good.
> Will be dry hopping in a few days.


Looking to do a single hop brew with this hip but not sure on amounts and times that will work. What additions did you use Dan Dan?


----------



## Spiesy

I'm going to brew with this for the first time this weekend. Bring it on!


----------



## rheffera

I'm going to do a 12 L extract test run:

1.5kg munich LME
200g dextrose
100g malto

Carahell 150g

14g 16.4% @ 20,10.5

Dry hop with 10g
OG 1050
IBU: 40


----------



## bradsbrew

Spiesy said:


> I'm going to brew with this for the first time this weekend. Bring it on!


I am down to the last 50g of a pound, works well as a FWH in aussie ales, works even better when combined with first gold, chinook and cascade in IPA/APA's.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi

Does anyone have experience and recommendations for hop additions?

Was thinking of an all Vic Secret IPA and didn't want to over or under do it. I've heard its good for dry hopping and late additions but what about 20 or 30 min additions and quantities?
Just trying to get the balance and be in the right ball park.


----------



## Yob

Ive only used it late, in fact Ive got one planned to do an all cube hopped Vic Secret and Mosaic IPA.. thats calculated at 20 and will pick up all the IBU from the cube.


----------



## technobabble66

Hey Yob - a little OT, but:
When all your IBUs are coming from the cube hopping, do you find any difference in the bitterness produced (smoother/harsher, etc)?

Or rather, in your extensive hops experience, do you find a big difference these days between achieving all your IBUs from early or late hops additions?


----------



## Yob

Im loving it, worked really well in my Double batch Ahtanum / Amarillo side be side, I then wanted to do a lighter style so knocked out a double KPA (1045) and all cubed that as well, its still conditioning but the bitterness is spot on.

I need to ferment it's brother batch yet but indications are promising as a new default method for me.

if anything Id have to say a smoother bitterness but without the recipe repeated with traditional kettle additions its hard to have a definitive answer.


----------



## rheffera

rheffera said:


> I'm going to do a 12 L extract test run:
> 
> 1.5kg munich LME
> 200g dextrose
> 100g malto
> 
> Carahell 150g
> 
> 14g 16.4% @ 20,10.5
> 
> Dry hop with 10g
> OG 1050
> IBU: 40


Got this on the boil now boys, drinking me the bridge road single hop galaxy ipa...mmmmm passionfruit

This hop is wondrous, the only one that has made me instantly go buy it and immediately brew with it. _Buy It. Brew It. Thank me later_

With that in mind, i think ill dub this beer..'Obsession with Victoria'


----------



## rheffera

She's in the fermenter now. I can't wait to suck your....cones, Victoria.SWMBO put me in the dog house for having three fermenters going, but at least you'll be inside me in a month and a half... (I might be drunk, having had 2 wheats and two stouts (HB of course) after the galaxy ipa)..

As a side note, the smell from the kettle, whilst smelling of the usual hop smell, also had something else there... The smell wasn't dank like northdown that much is certain


----------



## Randai

Used it and get a sweet fruity flavour mixed with loads of pine/resin.

I used it a minor bittering addition of around 19 IBU at 60 m, with 40g in the cube.
This was in an amber ale and really has the clean bitterness backed with good hop flavour and mixing well with the caramel and maltiness of the amber.


----------



## fungrel

WLP644 and vic secret combo is amazing. Goes well with any brett addition.


----------

